# Birdseye Walnut Tractor and Trailer



## oldmacnut (Dec 23, 2012)

I made this last minute Tractor and Trailer for one of the guys at the sawmill I get my material from so he could give it to his son for Christmas. I pretty much got this done in a weekend (helps that I have made 6 of these before) and wrapped the little things up today and drove it up into Oklahoma so he wouldn’t miss any time with family today. He was very happy, extremely happy. I did this for free, as a gift, including the very very long drive to where he was. I am going to make a backhoe for him next month and surprise him with it....so that trailer doesn’t stay empty for to long.

So, the big thing you’re probably thinking is.....Birdseye Walnut? Jim is smoking crack!, no my friends, it really is Birdseye Walnut. First time I have ever seen it myself, and I use alot of Walnut.

Anyway, I also included some White Oak, Red Oak, and a little bit of Spalted White oak in there as well.

The hood was a lamination, I did do the glue up so that the "flames" or "smile" would be front and center, and so that the Birdseye would be on top.

http://i.Rule #2/FlIdD.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/1jRip.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/TUsPQ.jpg

http://i.Rule #2/cilIJ.jpg







And here is the truck chilling out with some of the toys I made for my son in the past year..... ( I always take pics of the other trucks with the one I made for Mason)

My sons truck is Cocobola for the frames, Osage Orage for everything except the cab and fenders which are Walnut. Backhoe is White Oak, Mahogany, Osage Orange, Walnut, Pecan. Grader is just Walnut and Maple.

http://i.Rule #2/bwUNc.jpg


----------



## Mike Jones (Dec 24, 2012)

These trucks are fabulous! What a great gift....one that will be treasured for many years!


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 24, 2012)

Twin stacks...I like it! Gary


----------



## Fret440 (Dec 24, 2012)

Wow! And the workbench rocks, too!


----------



## myingling (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats great gift ,,,Nice work


----------



## Talisman1A (Jan 14, 2013)

myingling said:


> Thats great gift ,,,Nice work


 That's one LUCKY SON


----------



## Kevin (Jan 14, 2013)

Man that wood selection with the "flame" is awesome. This one got by me glad it came back up. Nice job.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work Jim. They all look fantastic. I love the choice of woods.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

Beyond beautiful. Are these your patterns, or something commercial? My father in law would love to make something like these.
Dan


----------

